

Kuler without Flash - Techasura
https://kuler.adobe.com/

======
kmfrk
I recommend Colorbrewer (Flash site, sorry) for choosing colours for graphs
and charts safe for colour-blind people and general discernibility:
[http://colorbrewer2.org](http://colorbrewer2.org).

(It's the default go-to colour scheme for d3.js devs.)

+++

 _EDIT_ ; Use this link, if you don't have Flash:
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/5577023](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/5577023).

~~~
tptacek
Colorbrewer is so great. If you haven't clicked through: it generates
sequential, diverging (contrasty) and quantitative color schemes, of the sort
you'd use in map coloring. It's one of those Tufte-y sorts of design
resources, like _Cartographic Relief Presentations_, and it's extremely simple
to use when building stuff.

~~~
kmfrk
Here is a hackish way to show d3-creator Mike Bostock's samples that use
Colorbrewer:
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Abl.ocks.o...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Abl.ocks.org%2Fmbostock%20colorbrewer).

These don't require Flash - "obviously", I'm tempted to say.

------
ben_pr
Umm yeah, this would be kewl if it worked, but it doesn't work in FF for me
and it does in Chrome.

EDIT: {"arguments":{"0":"ReferenceError: mboxDefine is not
defined","1":"[https://kuler.adobe.com/build01/resource/js/external/jquery/...](https://kuler.adobe.com/build01/resource/js/external/jquery/jquery-1.9.1.js","2":14)},"page":"[https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel/","browser":"Mozi...](https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel/","browser":"Mozilla/5.0) (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:22.0)
Gecko/20100101 Firefox/22.0","build":"build8"}
[https://kuler.adobe.com/build8/resource/js/util.js](https://kuler.adobe.com/build8/resource/js/util.js)
Line 1

~~~
ics
FF22 works fine here (OS X).

Edit: Also see below re: ghostery (or other blockers).

------
civilian
Here's a similar tool-- PaletteComp!
[http://palettecomp.com/](http://palettecomp.com/)

If you have 5 color hexes and you actually want to see what it would look like
in a mock webpage, you can use our tool! PaletteComp also is able to import
colourlover palette urls.

Disclaimer: I built this and it's hosted on a free-tier heroku instance... so
it might be a little slow.

------
yumraj
Can someone explain what these are used for?

Are these the colors, in a particular scheme, that go well together, so can be
used together in an app (web/mobile/etc.?)

Is there any implied order in these, such as which color should go where, or
that is an exercise left to the designer?

Also, just curious if these can/are used when painting house/building?

~~~
egonschiele
You can use this for any project that requires color. This helps you pick
colors that work well together for a specific purpose. For example, analogous
/ monochromatic colors work well together to set a mood, such as the overall
theme of a website, or painting. Or you can use them to find colors for your
house. Then you can find complementary colors that are good for accents. If
you're building a website, use them for headers or captions. If you're
painting a house, use them for colorful lamps or frames. Color theory is
complex, and this app makes it easy to use without knowing all the
intricacies.

------
mbell
Another option I've been using a lot lately:
[http://colourco.de/](http://colourco.de/)

------
OWaz
I haven't been able to get this working in Chrome at work because some js
scripts fail to download. Firefox is okay though.

~~~
dunham
Are you running Ghostery? I noticed that at least one of the scripts that
ghostery blocks is needed for this to work.

A small number of web pages are broken by ghostery, because their javascript
calls functions in a blocked script.

~~~
OWaz
You're right. It was Adobe Analytics(omniture) being blocked which preventing
the site from functioning. I'll keep Ghostery in mind whenever I see odd
things happening. Thanks for pointing that out.

------
cheshire137
Yeah, but I can't find a way to pull colors from an image anymore, which makes
this useless to me. I've switched entirely to ColourLovers
[http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/add](http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes/add)
which still has the palette-from-image feature.

------
fidz
Kuler is widely used by designer for choosing color combination and share
their own palette. It is a great webapps. It is previously developed in Flash.
Now there is no Flash.

I use kuler extensively. And I think the functionality is still the same, even
if they port it into different platform (pure html js css, no flash)

~~~
garethadams
Did I miss the bit where we're happy about the GUYS WHO MAKE FLASH replacing
their own Flash-based site with an HTML5 implementation?

Are we not impressed by that at all?

------
minikites
The new Kuler iOS app is pretty snazzy too. I don't do anything with design in
any of my projects, but it's fun to point the camera at things and watch the
app pick out colors.

------
leeoniya
this is awesome, though i'd prefer not to scroll and also have the sizes for
stuff like the wheel reduced quite a bit. seems like it's optimized for
tablets or something.

------
joeblau
Awesome, this is one of the last flash websites that I still use and the flash
implementation is so annoying because it doesn't respect the browsers state.
Thanks Adobe!

------
gcb0
Without flash and with dumb blocking of modern browsers.

They do user agent string filtering and deny access if does not match a
whitelist.

that's just silly.

~~~
fidz
What is the reason users don't update their browser?

~~~
gcb0
No, I'm pretty sure my browser has all the capabilities, but instead of
checking for them, they look for 2 or 3 very specific browsers/versions and
deny access to the rest.

------
maxgaudin
Yes this has been a long time coming

------
znowi
This is good news. But oddly enough, I can't copy color values in Firefox :/

~~~
eksith
I was able to in FF. The highlight color is black (very poor contrast choice),
so maybe it looked like the text wasn't copied? Try Ctrl+A with Ctrl+C. That
usually works.

------
geon
Is their new API out yet? I seriously hope they stopped using RSS.

~~~
polarix
what?

~~~
geon
The old API used RSS as its data format. Yes, really.

